# early AM 6/25 MS flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

had to wait for the LSU game to get over with so we started around midnight last night/this morning and waded till just after 2:30. went back to the truck with 22 nice flatties on the string. kinda scattered picked up one here....two there....one little hump had 4 on it but mostly just had to really cover the bottom and pick up the few that were there. most about a foot deep..some less and i think only like 1 was a little deeper. anyway, all about 13 to 16 inches with 2 going 18 and 19 inches. not bad for layin off em for a while.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

WTG!....looks like a heck of a fish fry coming soon.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE HAUL!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *jvalhenson (6/25/2009) .......not bad for layin off em for a while.
> 
> *


*

That's an understatement. Very nicely done.*


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

man u must have some honey hole......:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Not bad, 22 will work for us any night!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

yea its a pretty good little spot.....last 4 trips were 16, 15, 18 and 22..not bad for walking on only maybe a 100 yard stretch.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

was this done on a low or high tide??????


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

back end ofa falling tide and into the beginning of the rise....once it comes up about 6 inches most of my little hole gets to deep and muddy to see in. usually get about a 3 to 5 hour window to flounder it except when it gets low and stays there for hours.


----------

